# Anyone egg sharing at CRM London!?



## Carley (Mar 9, 2010)

Hello ladies   

Are any of u out there looking to or are egg sharing at CRM London?!

I won't go into too much detail as it's in my signature but im hoping to go back to CRM London in the new year and egg share again as a donor!

I egg shared back in may and wasn't successful for me unfortunately but was for my recipient and as far as i know she is pregnant with twins   

Looing forward to hearing from u lovely ladies   

Carley xXx


----------



## Journey99 (Jul 23, 2011)

Hi Carley! I've just been accepted as an egg donor at CRM Hoping to start cycle by February if all goes well. Did you use CRM before? If so how did you find them?  I've also been speaking to Lister and I'm not sure which I should go with.  At the moment our impatience ruling and I think we will go which clinic can get us in first. I'm sure they are both good right?!


----------



## Carley (Mar 9, 2010)

Hello Journey   

Yes i egg shared at CRM back in may, wasn't a pleasant experience as i had cysts but it was decided i was to carry on and as i was so desp to start i just trusted they knew best, i will be very honest and say i didn't find my consultant to be very sympathetic or very nice tbh   im not too sure why cos when i first went with my hubby she was lovely, then when i went back with my mum for scans she was very short with me   she actually made my experience very unpleasant!!

However this time around im more preapred and prob wont have quite so many questions   and won't feel quite so nervous and i'll know what to expect!

When it came to ET she was lovely again so maybe it's just her manor, and i do take things very personal so maybe it was just me   !

I found the receptionists to be very lovely and the nursing staff very helpful, i know somebody else that has used CRM with a dif consultant and she was very very pleased with them and got a bfp first time   

I hope u find this helpful, i can't comment on lister as altho they were our other choice we never got round to seeing them!!

Carley xXx


----------



## Journey99 (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks for that. I just rec'd a letter from Lister accepting me into the donor programme also. I'm on the fence but leaning towards Lister as they have better success rates.


----------



## Carley (Mar 9, 2010)

Well it's good to have a choice!!

Go with the one your drawn to most.

I wish u all the luck.

Carley xXx


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

I may be a little biased as my CRM miracle is fast asleep upstairs but for what they might sometimes lack in charisma they more than make up for with their first rate laboratory


----------



## Carley (Mar 9, 2010)

Mac Cook thanku for your post and congratulations   

Yes they were very professional the only prob i had was my consultant sometimes   

It can't have been that bad as im going to be going back in the new year   

Carley xXx


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Carley - from what I've read - having your tubes removed will boost your chances no end, so I will be keeping everything crossed that you get your BFP x


----------



## Carley (Mar 9, 2010)

Mac Cook thanku i just wish it was only my tubes that were the issue   

xx


----------



## wannabe2012mummy (Dec 22, 2011)

Thinking of sharing with CRM ... as they only share with one recipients as i have heard that the lister ( i may be wrong here) but can share with two 

recipients they also confirmed this by saying Usually you would share your eggs with one recipient but it is a possiblilty of two(max) 

as i have PCOS i know i got either 26-28 eggs last time which is more than enough to share 3 ways but i was hoping to be on a lot less drugs and have less eggies quality rather than quantity   

I think for me as they will do all the bloods , and i can get started on this ASAP then it's great as no mucking around with GP's etc , also they only charge £105 for your DH/Dp test and don't charge for semen test which is good i am hoping DP is fine having had 2 children already but you never know , and also i was 23 just turned 24 on my last IVF now i am heading fast for 30 so i am sure those 6 years would have an effect on my reserve etc ... , 

anyway just wanted to know from someone who has shared with CRM how many trips you made as i will be travelling via train/tube etc from Kent 
also partner needs time of work i work for myself so can go for scans on my own when needed. 

getting little excited that i may be a tiny step closer to being a 2012 mummy   
Gracex


----------

